# Florida tells creamery to call milk imitation! Outrageous!



## Southern by choice (Oct 10, 2015)

This is crazy! 
Quoted from the article- Please read- this is nuts!
"TALLAHASSEE, Fla. -- The Ocheesee Creamery in the Florida Panhandle produces all-natural skim milk from grass-fed cows with absolutely nothing added, yet the state says they have to call it "imitation." "

http://www.ctvnews.ca/business/flor...24625#_gus&_gucid=&_gup=Facebook&_gsc=SPfwH7G

Reminds me of our egg laws. If we sell off our farm and they are ungraded we cannot say they are fresh. The word "FRESH" must be crossed out on the carton!
We follow the rules but we do write the date collected. 
I guess gathering in the morning , selling in the afternoon or next day isn't fresh but the 6 week old eggs at the grocery are.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 10, 2015)

Better than freah
Fairly easy to get Animal Welfare Approval for eggs


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 10, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> Better than freah
> Fairly easy to get Animal Welfare Approval for eggs
> 
> View attachment 11810


Good for marketing anyway.
Yeah... we thought about going that route as it really is all common sense stuff and no big deal but there are some things like castration and the time frame I strongly disagree with (for goats). 
At the same time I still look at it and think another program another "approval" by someone etc... I like the program but we don't do farmers markets or any of that. You can also only bring in up to 10% of new animals per year that are not from "approved" farms. Considering the majority of breeders do not participate that wouldn't have worked for us in the past 2 years as we brought in quite a few animals.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 11, 2015)

We had a presentation at NCDGBA meeting on the program
Easy for poultry
Not so simple with dairy goats castration, disbudding, and selling animals


----------

